# Dog urine smell HELP!



## lyndononline (Nov 25, 2010)

Hi guys i am new here but i need help i have a jack russell pup and he's a gorgeous little thing but being only young keeps urinating on the carpet, I'm not worried about him becoming toilet trained the only thing i cant seem to do is get the smell of his urine out of the carpet it stinks and i know there are a few different products out there and i wanted to ask which you think is the better one's for removing the smell of urine.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

I always used to use some biological washing powder like Daz or Surf in hot water to remove the smell. Don't put too much in though in case it removes colour from your carpet. :laugh: Think pets at home also sell something for this too but don't know how safe it is to use on carpets.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

wash it with bio washing powder, this gets rid of the enzymes in wee, then cover it over with watered down lemon juice. The dogs dont like the smell of lemon therefore stops them weeing there and it makes your house smell lovely.


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

You could also try sprinkling some Bicarbonate of soda down when the area is dry to remove more of the smell.


----------



## lyndononline (Nov 25, 2010)

Thanks for your reply but i mean out the products like urine off & nature's miracle. Has anyone used any of these and which one's work best as i have tried washing powder but without much success. I don't mind the cost so much but i believe that there are products that once sprayed on remove urine for like the next couple of weeks? Has anyone tried them?


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

tried a few one form wilko's and one from pets at home they dont work, plus it made the dogs wee over it.


----------



## lyndononline (Nov 25, 2010)

well i might just try a couple more and maybe we might get a result on which one works  do you know the names of the one's you tried?


----------



## lyndononline (Nov 25, 2010)

well i might just try a couple more and maybe we might get a result on which one works  do you know the names of the one's you tried? sorry for being a pain! I will buy a couple tonight to try them out


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Sorry it was so long ago I really cant remember the name, I know one was a white bottle with green writing?? Ill go and google now and see if I can find it.


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

I used Simple Solutions from Pets At Home.

Val xx


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

A bit of zoflora.. Its very strong in smell and there are different types of smell... 

Personally Im a bleach queen.. not sure why but unless I can smell it Im not happy.. :thumbup:


----------



## WelshOneEmma (Apr 11, 2009)

Jazzy said:


> You could also try sprinkling some Bicarbonate of soda down when the area is dry to remove more of the smell.


This is what we have used. Still had to spend ages cleaning the carpet with a hired cleaner too. I have also been told that white vinegar helps, not sure how true this is?


----------



## myshkin (Mar 23, 2010)

Simple Solution is the best thing I've tried. It even gets rid of cat wee smells, which I didn't believe was possible. You can get it online as well as at Pets at Home. I've heard people say that it marks carpets, but I haven't found that to be a problem.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

1001 do a trigger spray especially for pet accidents that might help. Or theres a new product on the market called Urine off.


----------



## dagny0823 (Oct 20, 2009)

I've tried Nature's Miracle, but I'm not really convinced it works that well. Plain old peroxide seems to work better. In the course of trying to housebreak 2 puppies, 6 months apart, plus some retaliatory weeing from one of the cats, I think I've run the gamut of all the solutions. I've tried vinegar, peroxide, baking soda, biological washing powder, and nature's miracle and my feeling is the vinegar and peroxide are the most effective. But it's all such a pain that I'm ready to just go with tile and hardwood from here on out. :thumbup:

It got so bad one week--with backsliding and some other issues--I could smell it when I walked in the house and they were just using the office rug as their general pee stop. I tried a many pronged approach---first spray the rug with vinegar and water (1/2 and 1/2 solutions) to pretty much saturate. When it's dried, then sprinkle with baking soda (bicarb in your country), then spray with straight peroxide. When it's dry, vacuum up. It certainly does cure the smell, but it's hard to get the powder all out of the rug---I'm still working on it. I've ended up using the rug shampooer on it 3x now just to try to wash out the powder and I figure it leaves a pleasant smell. 

From this point on, for individual accidents, I just soak it up as much as I can with paper towels, then pour a ton of peroxide over it. That seems to work as well as anything else---it never smells like pee afterwards, but it just takes a while for the peroxide to dry up. 

That's my experience--hope that's helpful and best of luck with your little one!


----------



## lyndononline (Nov 25, 2010)

thanks well i think i tried urine off last night on the living room carpet but i also tried a product that a friend recommended to me called Ur-In-Control that she got from a industrial company and the both worked fine but my final verdict was that Urine Off being a domestic brand was slightly more expensive but took twice as long where the ur-in-control new product was a little bit cheaper but was loads faster and i mean fast so if anyone else has this problem this is probably the best choice. The other thing i noticed was that Urine off offer different products for different animals ie cats, dogs & horses but the Ur-in-control works on all..
I'm not shure where you'd buy it from but for me it was great.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Its good that you have found something that works really well and is reasonably priced double result. Must admit best purchase I made when mine were pups was a carpet washer. not only did it suck up all the liquid accidents you could then thoroughly clean it immediately. Most also do the cleaning solution for homes with pets too. I just used to have it ready filled on stand by and did spot cleaning with it when they had an accident.


----------

